# My blood sugar is a little high is this from hgh



## Jpflex66 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m taking 4ius of blue top hgh. My blood sugar was a little high. Is the hgh causing this and how do I fix it


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

I've heard before that it does, so I did a little digging...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5642081/

I wouldn't let that article be the end of it though, I'm sure many here have first hand experience to share.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jpflex66 said:


> I’m taking 4ius of blue top hgh. My blood sugar was a little high. Is the hgh causing this and how do I fix it



What does "a little high" mean to you? Did you take your AM fasting number or are you going after meals, if so how long after?


----------



## tinymk (Jun 30, 2020)

What is your fasting morning BG?


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 30, 2020)

Definitely need more info, fasting blood sugar in morning (hydrate first with 24-32oz of water, wait 30min and then take it)

if it’s high I’d look into glucose disposal agents like berberine or products with several glucose lowering ingredients, projectad makes a good one


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 30, 2020)

GH is known to cause this from person to person, everyone is different so will be different for everyone. i can attest that my sugar will skyrocket throughout the week while im on GH. im a type 1 diabetic so i know my sugars day in and day out. on monday and tuesday, it really isnt too bad, wed it will start getting up there all day and end of week it will stay high. i can easily take 50-80iu of insulin within a short period of time with little change. 

So im wondering... 1) are you diabetic at all and 2) what is "little high".

Berberine is a great product as it does help with the insulin sensitivity. i started out on this but it constipated the literal hell out of me. its know to be effective tho, i will state it is for me but i couldnt handle the sides of the it. i will take a metformin on wed, 2 on thurs and 2 on friday and it helps. not taking GH on the weekend as it helps to reduce that.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Jul 1, 2020)

Well I took blood test and doc said it was a little high. Didn’t ask the number. But after dinner did a test and it came back at 155. My sugar never been high ever


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 1, 2020)

How ong after eating? 155 after eating a meal isn’t alarming unless it was an hour and a half two hours later especially depending on what the meal was

did you do the blood test fasted 12 hours?


----------



## Jpflex66 (Jul 2, 2020)

No I checked it right after dinner. The thing is when I got blood work my doctor said my sugar was kinda high but I was also suffering pancreatitis


----------



## Toast (Jul 5, 2020)

Check fasted in am
Should be under 5.5/100


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 6, 2020)

Jpflex66 said:


> I’m taking 4ius of blue top hgh. My blood sugar was a little high. Is the hgh causing this and how do I fix it


Daily use of 4 iu is a very ideal form of injection.


----------

